# nipple



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Computer is on the frits so this will be short and sweet. Went to the nipple Sunday and the water was clear green. Went 1 for2 on white marlin, caught a 25lb wahoo and a small dolphin. Hooked up a big blue but couldn't get him to the boat. Stopped and picked up 8 ARS, a few mingos and a cobia and called it a day. The hoo came on a Yozuri, the dolphin on an Ahi Pussy, and all the marlin hit a Knucklehead.

The blue just about spooled the 50 before the line snapped. Other than stepping up to an 80 does anyone have any tips on how to land a big blue on 50 wide stand up gear on a small center counsel? It's frustrating to finally hook a 400lb plus fish and have the fight be over after 3 min!

It was by far the best day of the year and it is so nice to finally have some trolling action. And of course on the best trip of the year the camera was it the truck:doh

Can't wait to get out there again! Ben


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like the drag was too tight. What # drag were you running at the time?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

When the fish runs out that far you have to back the drag off becasue the more line is out the more pressure being applies


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

15-17# drag shouldn't have to be backed off. On a small boat with stand, clear, spin and chase asap.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *4wahoo (7/20/2009)*Computer is on the frits so this will be short and sweet. Went to the nipple Sunday and the water was clear green. Went 1 for2 on white marlin, caught a 25lb wahoo and a small dolphin. Hooked up a big blue but couldn't get him to the boat. Stopped and picked up 8 ARS, a few mingos and a cobia and called it a day. The hoo came on a Yozuri, the dolphin on an Ahi Pussy, and all the marlin hit a Knucklehead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




130 jerry brown with topshot.if your scared say your scared.i know everyone is not gonna believe this but we saw a blue today 24 miles south east in 120 feet of water.had a tail span of like 3 feet.he was tearing into some shit about 20 yards from the boat


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*15-17# drag shouldn't have to be backed off. On a small boat with stand, clear, spin and chase asap.


Wade you talking fighting this fish all the way on stand up gear with that drag #??

NOT MY SKINNEY ASS


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like you used too much drag. 50# line needs to be about 16-18 #'s of drag. If you are getting spooled, chase the fish at an angle. One advantage of a smaller CC is the ability to chase a fish.



Congrats on a great trip!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*15-17# drag shouldn't have to be backed off. On a small boat with stand, clear, spin and chase asap.


If he was really almost spooled I would have to say back it off some cause of the line being tighter on the spool


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*15-17# drag shouldn't have to be backed off. On a small boat with stand, clear, spin and chase asap.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (7/20/2009)*
> ...


not my skinney :moon

ill watch :doh


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Awww come on.... LOL


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Downtime2 (7/20/2009)15-17# drag shouldn't have to be backed off. On a small boat with stand, clear, spin and chase asap.



Wade you talking fighting this fish all the way on stand up gear with that drag #??



I'm not Wade but, sure, why not?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *eddy2419 (7/20/2009)*Sounds like you used too much drag. 50# line needs to be about 16-18 #'s of drag. If you are getting spooled, chase the fish at an angle. One advantage of a smaller CC is the ability to chase a fish.
> 
> Congrats on a great trip!


Yep!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Freespool (7/20/2009)*When the fish runs out that far you have to back the drag off becasue the more line is out the more pressure being applies




its because the line diameter around the spool lessens so it requres more pull to get it off.kinda like a big pulley requires less pull but a small one requires more.also line drag in the water will cut knots even if the drag is low.thats why even if you have 1000 yards of light line it will become obsolete once the line is out to a point the line resistance thru the water is greater than the line cl;ass,.3rd grade physics but i dont know shit


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Freespool (7/20/2009)*When the fish runs out that far you have to back the drag off becasue the more line is out the more pressure being applies
> ...




Still should be good at 16-18#'s with belly and chasing.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *eddy2419 (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/20/2009)*
> ...




as long as he didnt tie a fisherman knot or a mark sosin knot


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*Awww come on.... LOL


Wade i dont have enuff ass to be doing that,...........bet it would be a helluva ride though.....

BTW how many 140# guys would like to do that on stand up gear????? got me kinda curious....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*Awww come on.... LOL
> ...


Done right...it's not bad at all....


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (7/20/2009)*
> ...


ok....im IN.......just make dang sure its done right :doh


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben!!!!!

You are my kind of fisherman! A group of friends and myself are stand up marlin fishermen. We love it! Chairs are ok but there is nothing like pitting your skill against the strength of the fish in a stand up harness. I use a safety lanyard on the back of mine after watching a buddy in Key West get zipped out of the boat and over the transom. Good thing there was a tether on the rod. Needless to say I recommend the safety harness as well as a line cutter handy. Anyway, back to the 50 wide. Those guys are absolutely right on the money with the reel drag. The less line on the spool the greater the amount of force required to pull line off the reel. Keep at it and you'll get the hang of it. Fishing stand up is harder than chair fishing because you have to remain upright and control the rod as the boat manuvers.While trussed up like a Christmas Turkey, it helps to have someone help you maintain balance as the boat manuvers on the fish, kind of like a harnessman. Now the hard part, what type and poundage of line did you have the reel spooled with? If mono and higher poundage the less line the reel will hold. You can go with 50 pound mono but you have to work the drag and play the fishbut you can be looking at 3 hours plus on a big fish and that will wear you out to a nub. My friends are almost all going to power pro with a topshot of mono. I'm still resisting but I think I'll cave by next year. You can have a smaller diameter line with the power pro, less resistance through the water, you can pack more line on the reel which you will need on a big fish that puts on a blistering first run and peels off 400 yards of line. We're planning a trip offshore to Loyds Ridge or Independence Hub on the 14th of August. My friend Mikewon't be back from Key West until the first part of that week. If we have room would you be interested in going? The boat is a 42 Hatt with long legs, all you would need is your food,drinks, changes of clothesandtoiletries for a few days. We will leave on the (Friday)14th NLT noon and be back in the afternoon on (Sunday)16th. If you havea rod you want to put to the test or lures you want to try out bring them too. Let me know if interested.

Kim


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/20/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *eddy2419 (7/20/2009)*
> ...




Actually, it doesn't matter what knot you use. Tournament 50# mono that actually tests at 50# will break under it's own reisistance with about 500 yds in the water at 10 knots. 



Try it some time. Let out naked line off a 50 to about half a spool while running out and see if you can crank it in. If you ever need to load a spool or tighten up the line after hand spooling, all you've got to do is tie one end of your line to a cleat on the boat and let out the rest at slow speed into a big belly and crank it back on. You can get it tight as you want.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *Kim (7/20/2009)* after watching a buddy in Key West get zipped out of the boat and over the transom.


Now THAT should not happen. That is just about a very clear sign of the drag being wound too tight. When you have the drag that tight, the fish is pulling on YOU, not the reel.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

I use 60-pound pink Ande (non-tournament grade) on all my 50-wides. I can get about 650 yards of line on the spool (as opposed to 750 yards with tournament grade line). Pink Ande has an actual breaking strength around 20 percent higher than Tournament grade line, so I am really fishing with 70plus-pound line. With this setup, I run 20 pounds of drag.

Other than that, you have to be aggressive at turning the boat and chasing down the fish, at speed, *forward! *You can make your turn almost immediately, as it only takes a couple of seconds for a big blue to pull enough line to be well clear of the spread. Just be sure to move the rod with the fish on it outside the lines in the spread, which may require popping the outrigger line down. If you are short-handed, don't worry about clearing other lines until things are settled down.

If you are in a center console, you may want to fight the fish from the bow. But you can fight him (her?) just as effectively standingto the rear of the helm while the operator keeps the line and fish at a constant 45-degree angle off the forward bow. Forty-five degrees gives the helmsman enough time to react should the fish change direction.

I try to keep the boat moving forward all the way to the leader and release. Backing down is for big boats with fighting chairs. I noticed that when I was sailfishing with stand-up tackle in Costa Rica, we fought forward even in the big boats. I guess they want to keep the clients dry, which they can't do backing down.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey thanks for the tips. To be honest that is the first time I've hooked a fish that size so doing it right is never easy the when you are watching the line melt off the reel! I would say my first mistake was trying to clear the other lines, I should have got to the front of the boat and started running it down. I know I should have backed the drag off but that was the last thing on my mind when I thought I was getting spooled. O'well lessons learned, it was still awesome to see, hopefully I'll get another shot on Thursday.

Again thanks for the help and keep it coming, the marlin aren't that big where I'm from in Wisconsin!

Ben


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *HaterAide (7/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Kim (7/20/2009)* after watching a buddy in Key West get zipped out of the boat and over the transom.
> ...




drag can lock as well as the line can be overlapped under itself if someone previously reeled in to loose.all it takes is the line to stop moving.i would never strap myself to a 50 wide with no way to hold the rod straight out.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (7/21/2009)*
> ...


thats why i originally saidyou wouldnt see my 140 # :moon doing stand up,with a fish that size....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with Wade, my 50's are set at 30% breaking point of line or right at 15#s. Use a braid belt with back harness. Really not that bad or hard to do if the harness is adjusted correctly, just use a safety strap as 15#s and a rocking boat can spell angler in the drink!



MScontender


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Ben take heart and keep at them. I even use the 80 wides stand up. Kind of heavy but you get used to it and you have plenty of line. Next year, after I cave in and go to power pro with a mono top shot the 80's will become dust collectors. Everyone has their own preference Ben, but I just find it so exciting to get a Marlin big or small to the boat standing up. It's a lot different from a chair.

Another thing to think about too! You had that bad boy on for 3 minutes or so and that's a pretty exciting 3 minutes of fishing. I'm sure there are a lot of fisherman out there that try as they may have never hooked one yet. So you are definately ahead of the power curve. I don't know anyone that actually caught their first hooked Marlin that didn't do it from a chair and had a dedicated crew on board. Last time out I had the same thing happen to me, first one spooledthe rodat full drag, it happens. Bottom line the fish is faster than the boat so all you can do is give it your best shot and hope the breaks go your way.

Kim


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

It takes a very big/powerful fish to spool a 50W. More often than not, people run over their line trying to chase a big fish down,or don't back off the drag for fear of being spooled. A 400# marlin can be caught on 50w's.

With the right harness, 17lbs of drag should be relatively easy to handle. My 110# wife fights stand-up on 50's w/o difficulty. The key is the harness!!!! Don't try using a gut bucket.

Anyways..I bet it was still awesome seieng that fella peel line off your reel and scream that drag! Good job...get the next one!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *DISANTO (7/21/2009)*It takes a very big/powerful fish to spool a 50W. More often than not, people run over their line trying to chase a big fish down,or don't back off the drag for fear of being spooled. A 400# marlin can be caught on 50w's.
> 
> With the right harness, 17lbs of drag should be relatively easy to handle. My 110# wife fights stand-up on 50's w/o difficulty. The key is the harness!!!! Don't try using a gut bucket.
> 
> Anyways..I bet it was still awesome seieng that fella peel line off your reel and scream that drag! Good job...get the next one!




Yeah but your wife is a better angler than 95% of this forum -- myself included -- so that's not really fair now is it?oke


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/21/2009)*
> drag can lock


I pay big money each year to have my tiagras serviced and maintained. This has never happened. Probably will not.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

We spool our Tiagra 50's with 80 lb braid and then add a top shot of 150 yds of 80lb mono. You can basically turn your 50's into mini 80's. The boys in St.Thomas use 50's to pitch bait their blues down there. Sorry you broke off, but damn glad you got the hook up. Get em next time.


----------



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Were you trolling open water or were there any rips, weedlines, etc....


----------

